# Grass Slipper, NML flats



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Very cool, Bret. Congrats on the nice day out with your daughter.

Kemo


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good job. I always like to go to that place for the tropical looking water. However, I always catch far more fish in Jacksonville where I know the hangouts.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Must have been God's Own Drunk... ;D

Another beautiful day on the Slipper. Did you get any more FishBites?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Finally had to buy a new package of 'em, Gramps, 
Got the chartreuse shrimp flavored ones.
Took scissors to 'em and made a bag of fish-bite-bits.
Just the right size to tip a bucktail or spoon.
Apparently the trout liked the flavor this morning.
A bit of smell and taste to go with the movement of the jig.

Stepped out the front door this evening and the reason
for the sleeping red was just rising over the tree line,
almost full moon. No wonder he was to pooped to move out
of the way. He'd been partying in the moonlight all night.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds like a nice trip Brett. I think I'm going to test that full moon night feed theory tonight. Looks like a beautiful night.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good report Brett!  I like seeing you post about catching fish, after all that work you put into your boat.


----------

